# Best way for a women to workout to tone up



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey guys, i have been working out and lifting weights, tried a few different programs but not keen on programes ive been using so just wanted to ask for a bit of help. Im wanting to tone up,become more stronger and build a booty (what girl doesnt) haha. I was wondering what are peoples opinions on best workout for me? Full body workouts, split or targeting on certain muscle groups? Going to the gym 4-5x a week is enough for me. Any advice would be great.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## solidassears (Jul 16, 2017)

xGirlsWhoLiftx said:


> Hey guys, i have been working out and lifting weights, tried a few different programs but not keen on programes ive been using so just wanted to ask for a bit of help. Im wanting to tone up,become more stronger and build a booty (what girl doesnt) haha. I was wondering what are peoples opinions on best workout for me? Full body workouts, split or targeting on certain muscle groups? Going to the gym 4-5x a week is enough for me. Any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks Guys!



I know that lifting is the best form of exercise, but if it's not done correctly, perfect form you will probably be disappointed in the results. I've bene using a personal trainer that really knows his shit and that's made a huge difference for me.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

If you're just starting out I would say do a full body workout 2-3 times per week. It's just as important if not more to do both weight training and cardio.


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 19, 2017)

Prince said:


> If you're just starting out I would say do a full body workout 2-3 times per week. It's just as important if not more to do both weight training and cardio.



Thanks! I have this program which is split from upper to lower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 then i was going to do a extra day for Cardio? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2017)

there ya go.


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 19, 2017)

Prince said:


> there ya go.



Haha! I did the first workout Monday and i'm so achy! But i think i preformed deadlifts wrong as after 1 set my lower pain was in a lot of pain so need to practice them with just the bar to get my form done correctly! 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

